# Silent Hill 2 Der Film



## Mandalorianer (2 Juli 2010)

Silent Hill 2 - Film: Drehbeginn »trotz Hass-E-Mails« Der zweite Silent Hill Kinofilm soll auch für Nicht-Videospieler verständlich sein. Silent Hill 2 Die Verfilmung der Horror-Spielreihe Silent Hill wird fortgesetzt. Wie der Produzent Don Carmody gegenüber der Website fearnet.com erklärt, laufen derzeit die Vorbereitungen für die Produktion von Silent Hill 2 – trotz Hassbriefen von zahlreichen Fans der Spielvorlage. Carmody nimmt die erbosten Schreiben gelassen: » Ich habe Silent Hill gemacht und jetzt planen wir Silent Hill 2 – und haben dafür jede Menge böse Post bekommen. Das war uns immer bewusst – aber wir können diese Filme nicht nur für Videospieler machen.«

Silent Hill 2 soll deshalb zugänglicher werden. So sollen viele nicht mit dem Spiel vertraute Zuschauer Probleme mit der Handlung des ersten Films gehabt haben. Der zweite Film spielt Jahre später und soll – ähnlich wie in den Spielen – neue Protagonisten in das Horrordorf Silent Hill locken. Für Drehbuch und Regie sind in Silent Hill 2 neue Leute zuständig, der SH1-Autor Roger Avery sitzt wegen einem Autounfall mit Todesfolge im Gefängnis, der Regisseur Christophe Gans hat hingegen kein Interesse an der Fortsetzung.

Die Dreharbeiten zu Silent Hill 2 sollen in Kürze in Toronto beginnen. Einen Termin für den geplanten Kinostart gibt es bislang nicht.

*Das sind mit die besten Spiele vom Horror-Effekt 
Die Ich je gespielt habe, und dann sowas :angry:
Hier muss man einfach nach der Spielvorlage
gehen oder wie denkt Ihr darüber?

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## General (2 Juli 2010)

Tolles Game und der erste Teil des Films war auch nicht schlecht


----------



## amon amarth (2 Juli 2010)

was´n das für quatsch??? die stimmung in den spielen ist doch einzigartig morbide, kommt kein resident evil ran...(fast).

dann mal abwarten...

SH 1 ist ein sehr guter horror-film, hätten vielleicht mit einem sprecher aus dem off arbeiten sollen, um die dimensionen zu erklären (sirene... etc).

frage mich aber immer noch wie er die FSK 16 bekommen konnte... "hexenverbrennung" & "haut runterreiss´" ist schon deftig!


----------



## Buterfly (5 Juli 2010)

Der erste war ja klasse, bin gespannt auf den zweiten Teil


----------



## Hein666 (5 Juli 2010)

Freue mich auch auf den zweiten Teil!:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (7 Juli 2010)

Kenne die Spiele nicht, aber der erste Teil war wirklich klasse und da ich gerne Horror Filme gucke, hab ich schon einiges gesehen 

Da darf ich also mal gespannt sein


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2010)

Silent Hill hat Kultstatus


----------



## EinsZwo (19 Juli 2013)

War definitiv schwächer als der 1. Film aber trotzdem noch unterhaltsam. (hab den 2. letztens erst geguckt)


----------



## Partock (16 Sep. 2013)

Nachdem der 1. Teil einer der wenigen Videospielverfilmungen war, die mich überzeugen konnte, hat mich der 2. Teil dann doch etwas enttäuscht. 
Teil 1 ist nach wie vor ein guter Film.


----------

